# Purge solenoid - P0444



## alwaysdutch (Oct 19, 2011)

Anyone know where i can find this solenoid? I simply don't know enough about all these sensors, but the CEL error code is 

"P0444 - EVAP system purge control valve circuit open"

Probable cause: "Poor electrical connection" or "Faulty purge control solenoid"


----------

